# Dosages & medications that successfully treated your dp/



## hd83 (Jan 10, 2006)

I'm currently looking into taking Lamictal with my Effexor (which I'm already on) & was wondering what dosages of Lamictal have people had success with in treating their dp/dr? Also, does anyone know which SSRI's the Depersonalization Research Unit in London is using (along with Lamictal) to successfully treat dp/dr? Thank you!


----------



## Universal (May 30, 2005)

I'm curious in similar things. Anyone please keep us newbies fed? heh
I'm talking about what's a target dose for lamictal, what are some of the other drugs used for dp by DP Clinics (london or new york)?

For now I'm weening myself off of Zyprexa and my doc's starting me on Abilify and I'm also taking Paxil.


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

I think they used 250 mg in the study.


----------

